# how to prepare a rat.



## frost (Mar 3, 2012)

every so often i get a rat that my snakes wont eat and it goes bad. i recently decided to just skin them and take them to smaller sizes. i got skinning down but i need more info on taking out the inside parts and sifting through the good and bad parts. i what parts are which but i dont know what ones are good to feed.


----------



## james.w (Mar 3, 2012)

Why?


----------



## frost (Mar 3, 2012)

for calcium and food.

im not planning on doing it to all of them just the few rats that are too big for my snakes. and the few that would otherwise go to waste.


----------



## james.w (Mar 3, 2012)

Just cut them up and feed the whole thing.


----------



## frost (Mar 3, 2012)

keep all the innards in?


----------



## james.w (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah that's where the vitamins are.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 3, 2012)

The entire rat is perfectly fine. If it's too big then just cut it up like James said.


----------



## frost (Mar 3, 2012)

yeah i was just concerned about the intestines.


----------

